# NSW: 21/10 Share Darwin's Secret of Bream Fishing Techniques



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

I have been fishing in Port Hacking for few years. Finally, I am able to understand how to catch Bream. In Australia, nature give us many things to share such as Great Barrier Reef, Mount Kosciuszko & Uluro etc. We also have great variety of fish species. Here is my little secret of Bream fishing techniques to share with fellow anglers.
My experience has nothing but no more than follows; Lock-in your target fish, bring suitable gears & bait, select location to meet your fish habitat, check the weather (tide, time, wind, wave & swell) & nail down the fish with proper techniques. Of course always be alert for your own safety & others. To zip your wallet, make sure respect rules & regulation. Never take more than you need! It is the end of my Grays Point Bream story. I wish you enjoy all my Fishing Diary & reports!

To be Continue

Cheers
Darwin

Note: By the way, please respect the owner of property. I always skip the pontoon when I see occupant enjoying their day in their own private space.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I always enjoy your videos mate and always learn something. What weight/size jig head do you prefer for flicking around the prawns and what braid/leader combination works for you? 
Thanks again!


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Wrassemagnet said:


> I always enjoy your videos mate and always learn something. What weight/size jig head do you prefer for flicking around the prawns and what braid/leader combination works for you?
> Thanks again!


I use 1g or 1.5g finest jig with prawn, 8lb FC Rock leader & 6lb braid. 
Cheers
Darwin


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome video Darwin. You make it look too easy!


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

I want to see the pink rod in action Darwin!
Wait a minute, that sounds a bit suss...


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

bunsen said:


> I want to see the pink rod in action Darwin!
> Wait a minute, that sounds a bit suss...


Renmind me not to share a tent with you again


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Great work! great video

cheers


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

bunsen said:


> I want to see the pink rod in action Darwin!
> Wait a minute, that sounds a bit suss...


My pink rod is a bit long for you Bunny... When you show me your soft tissue? You know what I mean. The secret place of squid ground!

Darwin


----------



## honb (Mar 8, 2011)

Great vid, Darwin! Always love watching a hook up caught on tape.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Pink Rods and Soft Tissue? Crikey!!!


----------

